# tips on chop and trim?



## BROMAN (Mar 23, 2015)

Any pointers or tips on the actual chop and on how buds should be trimmed?  Tools, methods whatever I might not be aware of or thought about.


----------



## DankColas (Mar 23, 2015)

The only thing I have chopped was a Hermi Female gone half male to turn into hash. I'm about 2 months away from my first real harvest. I found this great video on youtube. I'm going to do what this guy does. At the end his product is great looking.

Question is your crop ready? Trichs milk white with some amber or just milk white? You use a microscope or a jewelers loop and view them from the side. If your answer is yes go ahead and harvest. If not you need more time. If you need mure time its not bad. It good you know before you cut her down. Heres the video. It is about 38 minutes. Very indepth. Very helpful I think.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbLw767_fOA

Enjoy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 23, 2015)

I use Fiskars and nothing else to trim with. You can buy them most places for around $10 a pair. Buy multiple pair. 

Also, have a razor blade with a handle (widget) so you can scrape your scissors when they build up with too much gunk. Then, put that stuff into a bowl and SMOKE IT!  The "scissors hash spoils" always go to the trimmer, so enjoy that...your first taste of the oil that is on your plant :aok: 

Trim close up to the bud, but take care to not trim into the bud. Once you get in a rhythm, you'll find the scissors find themselves right up close to the for a good swipe easier than you think. I cut 10" - 12" (no bigger) sections of the branches. I hang my stuff from strings in another tent to dry, so I make sure there's an "armpit" type of area to hang them from. Otherwise, I have to use clothes hangers. 

I trim with an aluminum tray on my lap, the kind you buy to cook something in the oven and dispose of. Any type of tray really, so long as you can scrape the trim out of it after and it's big enough to catch your trim going everywhere. 

Put on clothes consciously thinking you'll be covered in trim! I collect all my trim, then put it into a plastic to then go in the freezer, before I make bubble hash out of it. 

Best thing I can tell you; Don't be scared of it. As long as you don't mash it like potato's, you'll be good!  Where are you storing the stuff to dry after? 

I had about 5 more thoughts while typing this, but I couldn't get them out fast enough and I forgot them. Bah!! Will report back here when I think about it.


----------



## DankColas (Mar 23, 2015)

With that I also thought of save used glass jars from pickles and jam and anything that comes in a jar. I have big and small. Bigger kind is storage. Smaller king is for curing. I'm going to take my smallest jar and do a long cure. Don't know how long. Just want to see the extended effects. 

If you didn't save jars ball jars are cheap and easy to come by.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 23, 2015)

Dont put a fan directly on them, rather create a good air movement within whatever you plan on using to dry them in. Keeps the moisture moving and air exchanging so mold doesnt set in. Those are the two biggest concerns. The slower it dries the tastier and smoother the smoke will be. Usually like 10-14 days. You have to give the chlorophyll time to dissipate before drying is finished or it will forever have that grassy hay like flavor.let it cure for at least 2-3 weeks ina small glass jar before smoking. Good luck bro!


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

I use Fiskars  scissors also........ Like the small bladed spring loaded ones for trimming........... keep me from getting sore and blistered fingers and hands.


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

if you can get this Felco 310 for trimming you won't regret it  http://www.felco.com/felco/pages/product.page?name=FELCO 310


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 23, 2015)

Zem, have you ever used Fiskars? I've used a few spring scissors that aren't Fiskars, and nothing honestly seems to compare.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 23, 2015)

I have the fiskars and the Felco's, I use the Felco's to cut thick stems and branches, and the fiskars for trimming small stems and leaves. So get both


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

there is a wide range of felco. i have both felco 2 for cloning, and felco2 for trimming. seeriously Doc, I doubt that it can get any better than felco 310 so comfy for trimming i never complained


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 23, 2015)

Fiskars are pretty sweet, they're both good choices! It's reall personal preference!


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

yeah they sure look sweet, i just never asked for anything better because i was 100% satisfied. actually i like them better than the cloning scissors which are much more pricey in the 40$ +


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 25, 2015)

Cut and trimmed my scrogged strawberry blue. I don't know how many episodes of Stargate I watched while doing so.  I just used a pair of scissors I'd been using throughout the grow and a box cutter.  I've the 2 cotton candies to chop at 11 weeks on Friday.  I will pick up a pair of fiskars at Lowes in a couple of days and jars are on the way.  I've got plenty of air too.   Does anyone leave their plants in the dark to stress them into  becoming frostier?  Oh and thanks for the input.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 25, 2015)

IMO, that stressing thing, in the last two days is bull! It cannot possibly produce more trichs in just two days! At no point in the growing process do I ever see trich differences that hearty in a two day period! Let alone in the final stages. The only thing I've ever seen or noticed happen in a two day span is the fattening of the buds in the final stages! Some days it seems th grew a cm in girth overnight! I've tried the darkness thing, it doesn't hold any water with me!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 26, 2015)

.

this is just how I do it.
I'm not saying its the best way or even the right way, just a way that has worked for me.


-----------

I pluck all the leafs off!  I'm talking EVERY one you can (without cutting/damaging a bud!)
Poke those sharp scissors in and snip the leaf stem nice and close.

2 piles: WITH and without "sugar" (trichomes) 

Cut and hang in what space you have, providing good but not direct airflow, till what small leafs you left on turn crispy.  (yup, crispy)
then jar it up and watch the meter... 
this step takes a week +/- depending on so many factors I cant list them all but relative humidity (RH) and air flow are the top 2 (I bet)

The stems still have LOTS of moisture in them, by the next day, the crisp leafs will be soft again.  
You need to draw out all that moisture in the stems but you want to do it slowly. 

>64% I open and let a fan blow over the top of the jars for 10 min to 2 hours, depending on how far above 64%

I put popcorn in a tray or some container (can't hang the stuff) and the sugar leafs from the first trimming down in the totes.
the popcorn goes in a jar with a meter and I treat it like prime bud till I KNOW I can afford to use it otherwise.

The sugar leafs I dry till crisp and then jar (no meter) for cooking.

:48: 

View attachment PICT0812.jpg


View attachment PICT1202.jpg


View attachment PICT1200.jpg


View attachment IMG_0421chop.jpg


View attachment PICT0819.jpg


View attachment PICT0908.jpg


View attachment IMG_0011.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice one joe :aok: 

Grats Broman on taking down your girl!!


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Joe great pics.  And thanks Dr. but,  I had to go away overnight and the buds have dried to much.  Jarred them up last night and we will see what happens.  Either way its a lot of smoke.  Chopping the cc now  and I'm pretty happy.  I figure I will get better with time and MP's help. 
And Joe do you make bubble hash with your cured pop corn?  I just froze mine with the trim.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't produced enough per grow (1 plant per cycle) to not need to smoke my popcorn.
My current grow is 2 months behind so all my popcorn will be used up before next harvest.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 30, 2015)

Well folks, I jarred the sb and its holding at 61% rh.  I shouldn't have burped them at all.  At this rh will they cure properly?  The buds do seem spongier and less dry.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 30, 2015)

I believe 56% is the point where the cure stops
but don't quote me
let me see if I can remember where I saw that #....



> Phase four, 60% to 55%+ RH: Even though a true cure is far from over, your buds are truly ready to smoke if you wish. They are also ready to face long term storage. As stated before, the cure dies at -55%. It is ok for the cure to be dead if you have reached your desired cure level as later remoistening can easily bring that bud back into your preferred smoking range. But, you can also continue the cure for long time periods and the trick to this is to stay above the 55% level.



from: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


Looks like your golden! :aok:


:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

BROMAN said:


> Well folks, I jarred the sb and its holding at 61% rh.  I shouldn't have burped them at all.  At this rh will they cure properly?  The buds do seem spongier and less dry.



The cure range is between 55% - 70% soooo, you're in the cure  still! 

Bovida Pack...62's.. get those, and you'll be at 62% for a long time  :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

70 is too high doc
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427767165.776838.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

Between 55% -  70% RH is the cure zone. :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

60-65   Is the cure zone 55% RH and below is the danger zone. I wouldn't wanna start going lower then 60% . That's why the 62% packs work perfect .


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

Always gone by Hicks curing by the numbers... not really read much anything beyond that and after reading that, my 2 years of curing experiences. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451



> Phase one. 70%+ RH: This starts out just like any other time you have done it. Once you have harvested your bud and trimmed it to your liking, hang it in a cool dark place. This is where we will part from tradition. Allow it to hang until the buds begin to feel like they are drying (note the temps and rh as this will rarely be the same during subsequent harvests). They will start to lose their "softness" in favor of a slightly crispy texture. We don't want to allow it to dry until the stems snap. THIS IS WRONG! We want the stems to be flexible. Not totally soft, but not snapping, either. If allowed to dry until the stems snap we risk it drying too much and losing an opportunity to take full advantage of the cure window. You see once the bud reaches the 55% RH range, the cure is dead. No amount of moisture added will revive this. If you are a brown bag dryer you can still use this technique, although I no longer do. I feel it is unneccessary at this point in the drying process. Just make sure you do not over dry. Also, this is a perfect time to calibrate your hygrometers with your new calibrating kit. This phase may take anywhere from 2 to 7 days depending on ambient temp, RH and strain, etc. It is important to be right on top of this phase. Sometimes we will notice thinner stemmed buds getting done quicker. It is ok to take these first and put them in the jar. Just screw the cap on very loosely until the bulk of the bud joins it.
> 
> Phase two. 70% to 65% RH: This is where the numbers game begins to kick in. Once you have reached the crispy bud/flexible stem stage, it is time to jar it up. Now there are a few options here.. Really you can jar it up just like always. Only, fill your jar 3/4 to 4/5 full so you have room to use your hygrometer. You can leave it on the stem, stem free, whatever. I personally prefer it in it's finished state, no stems. You can leave just a few stems intact for the sake of testing stem flexibility. Also, with more stems comes more moisture. This may fit well with your style, but it also may play havoc if mold is present. Once your bud is in the jar drop in the hygrometer and cap it. Keep an eye on your meter for the next hour or so. What we are shooting for in this phase is 70% RH maximum. If you hit 71% or greater, you will have to take the bud out to dry more. If this seems a little tricky here, it is. The cure, even though we are still in the dry phase, has been happening to a small degree since the moment the bud was cut. Basically now we are juggling time with mold prevention. We want to avoid any instance of mold, but we want to get every second of cure time in that we can. The goal in this phase is to start at a 70% maximum RH and, in a timely and mold free manner, bring the RH down to about 65%. The reason I say "about" is that if there is an issue with mold (i.e. the crop was exposed to heavy mold before and/or during harvest) we may chose to take the RH even lower, like 62%. This won't leave a huge window for curing, but it will keep the bud safe. Ideally, however, 65% will do. Generally you can tell pretty quickly if the bud is still too wet as the hygrometer % will climb pretty quickly (rate: 1% per hour or faster). You will also notice, at this point, that the bud will feel "wetter". That's ok. The reason for this is that while the exposed part of the bud began to dry quicker than the inside during phase one, the inside of the bud and stems retained a good deal of their moisture. Once in the jars (phase two) that moisture can no longer be efficiently evaperated off and moved to a different area, being replaced by dryer air. Once you have determined the RH, which may take up to 24 hours, you can begin burping the jars. This can be done at a rate of one to two hours once or twice a day, depending on initial RH reading. Your room RH, temp, strain, exposure to mold and hygro readings will dictate this for you and wether to go faster or slower. Slower is always better, but precipitating factors, as stated, may political name this.. Also, at the end of this stage is where most commercial bud will hit the open market, if you are lucky. The bud at this stage should have that super sticky icky velvety feel and the 'bag appeal' will be at it's very highest.
> 
> Phase three, 65% to 60% RH: Your buds are in the jar and RH is 65% or less. Perfect. The object of the game, as stated before, is to slowly release the moisture from the jar over time. Your buds are now in the cure zone. At this point we are looking for a much slower release than phase two and will shift to a short burp once a week. Your buds will deliver a nice smoke at around 60%, so the speed at which this is done (which translates directly to duration of burpage) is entirely up to you. It is at this stage that small stems should snap in two. It is also in this stage that you will meet true stability, or equalization, in RH. What that means is that the amount of moisture in the stems is no longer disproportionate to the buds, and moisture transfer or persperation (sweat) slows dramatically. This also means it will take much longer to get a true reading from your Hygrometer. A true reading at this point might take up to 36 hours, but that's ok.



I still believe it's 55% - 70% area, but yeeeessss.. 60-67% is quite perfect. I like it more moist. I'm a 65% RH kinda guy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice.. re-read my own readings and yep.. Good call Stank, on the specifics! 



> Phase three, 65% to 60% RH: Your buds are in the jar and RH is 65% or less. Perfect. The object of the game, as stated before, is to slowly release the moisture from the jar over time. *Your buds are now in the cure zone.*


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok im in the game then.  Just checked them and one is at 62 and the other at 65 so im good. They dont have that premium smell or feel yet though.  They look pretty tasty .  The cc are both hangin now and the tim along with some popcorn are in the freezer.  I want to try the bUbble bags but i dont have enough will power to not go in on the hash.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 30, 2015)

month minimum in "the zone" 
by then, the magic has started and you'll smell (and taste) the difference.

Keep checking every few days here in the beginning.  You'll be surprised just how much they have.
After you don't see any change for a few days then check every week, then every few weeks.

ENJOY!!
:48:


----------



## BROMAN (Apr 2, 2015)

Peoples.. When do you weigh your harvest?  Do you weigh just after drying or after the cure?  Just weighed the cc after drying and 1 day or so in jars and im bugging out.  7.65 and 7.93  oz. respectively.  The sb scrog yielded more by sight but i have yet to weigh.  Oh i did leave a lot of stem so even with subtracting say an ounce from ea its a nice haul.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I weigh mine at 57%, I think it is a good standard for weight of your harvest. Anything over that just seems to wet for me.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

Buggin' out in a good way, right Broman? 

I weigh mine after I've taken it from the drying tent, and pluck it and put it in jars. I get almost 0 loss from then to curing. :aok:


----------



## BROMAN (Apr 2, 2015)

Mr1 I was thinking about them still bein too wet.  Btw your avatar makes me think about the range and a carry permit.  Dr I'm definitely bugging in a good way:yay::clap::banana::rofl:.  20+zips is more than i let myself hope for.:afroweed::smoke1:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

Zinnnng!


----------



## MR1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Broman, I have that for my avatar because i don't want people to think I am mr.1, never noticed that when I picked my name. 
 Just smoked some Satori I left to dry to long, it was cured right , it just got to dry (35%), I rehydrated it with a piece of damp paper towel to get it back to 57%, still tastes great.


----------



## BROMAN (Apr 4, 2015)

Zing , is right!  MR1 that's good to hear cuz the cotton candies we're at 74% so I left 2 jars open and emptied 2 into a pan and left to dry 12 hours or a little less.  They were still at 72-73% so I dumped the other 2 and left the tops off 2 for 12.   Now they are at 57 up from 45. Humidipaks are on the way.  All and all after weighing the strawberry blue I pulled 22 oz out of my 800w closet.   Joe what was that strain in the pics?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 4, 2015)

Almost all the pics are White Siberian (white widow x AK47) from DinaFem

the "BIG buds" (and hand) are from my 2nd grow, the "whole plant" shot was from the first grow.
:48:


----------



## BROMAN (Apr 4, 2015)

Ooh! Sounds powerful good.  How's it smoke? Does it have the power of both?


----------



## BROMAN (Apr 7, 2015)

This has definitely been the trickiest part of the grow.  I've ruined all of the cotton candy.  That's 13 zips of dry, crunchy, nearly unscented, fat buds.  The hygrometer reads 62° but it doesn't look like anything I'd want to cop.  The strawberry blue is much better looking and not crunchy and holding at 64°, still no smell.     I've got the packs arriving totomorrow but I don't hold out hope.  I'm hurt.  I just want to figure out what to do next time.  I'm thinking 2-3 day dry with my closets rh at 35° and if jarred at 72 73° I should just open the jars a few times a day.  The paper bag method even sounds like a better bet with my rh.  I don't know..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

"I'm thinking 2-3 day dry with my closets rh at 35"

Yes, if your RH is that low, about a 3 day dry is what you want. I thought I said something like that in this thread already? 

Sorry to hear man  Maybe the Boveda will help your situation at least a little bit.


----------



## BROMAN (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah.. Thanks Dr.  It probably smokes well but, I had plans you know?  If the boveda doesn't work a miracle I will just have more butter than expected.  Do folks make bubble with dried choke?  Grow and learn.  I'm about ready to go again.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

It would make phenomenal butter or bubble or something... but give it some time at 62%

Also, what brand hygrometers do you have? If it's not Caliber IV it's not right IMO :aok:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 7, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> 60-65   Is the cure zone 55% RH and below is the danger zone. I wouldn't wanna start going lower then 60% . That's why the 62% packs work perfect .



I'm using Bovida @ 62 % this time and have been very pleased with the cure. I hung them about 5 days then into Tupperware with the Bovida. Never burped once and at three weeks now it's perfectly cured and ready to store/age.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hygrometers are extremely unreliable. This is a copy and paste for those that are unaware.

Gather supplies.*To test your hygrometer using salt, you just need a few household supplies:A small food storage bag that zips. A tiny cup or bottle cap from a 20-ounce soda. Some table salt. Water.

Fill the cap with salt and add enough water to make a thick slurry.*Don't add so much water that the salt dissolves; you just want it to be wet. If you add too much, use paper towels to mop up the excess.

Put the cap and the hygrometer inside the baggie.*Zip it up and place it somewhere out of the way, so it won't be disturbed during the test.

Wait 18 hours.*During this time the hygrometer will measure the humidity inside the bag.

Read the hygrometer.*If it's accurate, it should show a humidity of exactly 75 percent.

Adjust the hygrometer if necessary.*If your hygrometer shows a humidity lower or higher than 75 percent, you'll need to calibrate it so that it's accurate when you use it to check the humidity of your humidor.[2]If you have an analog hygrometer, turn the knob to adjust it to 75 percent.If you have a digital hygrometer, use the buttons to adjust it to 75 percent.If you can't adjust your hygrometer, take note of how many percentage points higher or lower than 75 percent it is. Next time you use your hygrometer, add or subtract a few percentage points for an accurate reading.


----------



## BROMAN (Apr 8, 2015)

they are caliber 3 and 4s Dr.  I will test it with the salt Dman.  I can't call it. Bovedas should be here tomorrow and they still have a few weeks to go.  I'll still be smoking good.. It will just burn a little faster. Lol.  What do you think about the brown bag method when the rh is low? Do you think this keeps them from drying too fast?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

The brown bag method is used to "suck out" some more of the moisture. You use that method when you're too high in RH. :aok: 

Boveda is about the only thing that can bring something back to the range, I do believe. 

Good that you have Calibers


----------



## BROMAN (Apr 8, 2015)

The calibers are saying they're in the cure zone but they feel so dry.  I think you are right on with keeping the buds at 65.  I think that gives the type of bud a consumer looks for. The packs are in and, the cure continues.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 8, 2015)

If they feel really dry you have to leave them closed, they will wick the moisture from the stem into the bud.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I always preferred my bought weed at 57%, don't like to pay for water.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

MR1 said:


> I always preferred my bought weed at 57%, don't like to pay for water.



I don't like to smoke sand particles and dust 

heh  I can do it too MR1  :aok: :rofl:


----------



## MR1 (Apr 8, 2015)

You can do it !


----------

